# Using a boardman entrance feeder as a top feeder in a Warré



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Good to hear that's working for you. I'm using a modified top feeder right now to also act as a condensation collector. I took the quilt off entirely. We'll see come Spring if that was a wise decision or not. In the meantime, Advance Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd love to see a picture. I modified my bottom entrance so that the boardman feeder opens internal but is still on the bottom. (https://www.box.com/s/ac8956ebc0130cedcade) but I still have to mess with the entrance area to change it. I like the idea of putting it in a more convenient place.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

The first picture is when I first installed the modified top feeder adding a styrofoam sheet inside for a floater. After a while, the bees were breaking the styrofoam up. So I replaced it with a waffle shelf liner. It lasts longer but the bees tend to propolize it to the bottom once the syrup has been used up. So I have to occasionally remove the screen laying over the feeder and peel the liner off the floor. Or, if it's too badly propolized, I replace the liner altogether. 

I also placed a small hole to one side of the top feeder so the bees can use it as an upper entrance. Over the feeder, I placed a flat telescoping roof and this protects and hides the top entrance. I think Warre's gabled roof would work, too, but I wanted the top really insulated so there is a layer of thick styrofoam sheet and a hard plastic sheet under the roof.


----------

